# Animal Allsorts Rescue UK, Birmingham - Dogs for Adoption



## Animal Allsorts Rescue UK (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello there,

Animal Allsorts is a small charity in Birmingham, UK that adopts / rehomes unwanted, abandoned or mistreated animals around the West Midlands area. The charity is run entirely by unpaid volunteers using a network of dedicated foster carers, we occasionally use private kennels. The animal rescue mainly caters for dogs, but also rehomes cats, small animals and birds. Before being adopted all dogs and cats are ID microchipped, castrated or spayed, fully vaccinated and flea & worm treated.

We currently have around 7 dogs that are being looked after by our volunteers who are waiting to find their own permanent, loving homes.

Pet Adoption - Animal Allsorts - Cat / Dog Rescue - Birmingham

Rescue Adoption - Birmingham - Jazz - Collie x Staffie - Jazz, collie/staffie cross. 2 years old.

Rescue Adoption - Birmingham - Jenny - Staffie - Jenny, staffie. 3 years old.

Rescue Adoption - Birmingham - Alice - Whippet cross - Alice, whippet cross, 2 years old.

Rescue Adoption - Birmingham - Littlen - Jack Russell Terrier - Littlen, Jack Russel Terrier, 18 months

Rescue Adoption - Birmingham - Tia - Staff x Parson - Tia, Staffie/parson, 2 years old.

Rescue Adoption - Birmingham - Lucy - Staffie - Lucy, staffie, 7 months old.

Rescue Adoption - Birmingham - Tilly - Whippet cross - Tilly, Whippet cross, 12 months old.


----------

